# Standard and Poor's historical data?



## kohge (27 November 2009)

Hi all,

I am trying to find the past S&P for a sector/industrial. If possible for a specific range of dates....

Can anyone out there point me towards the right direction? 

Thank you.......Any help will be mmuch appreciated


Frustrated Newbie


----------



## Timmy (27 November 2009)

Is the S&P website no assistance so far?
Something like this any good?
http://www.standardandpoors.com/ind...n/us/?indexId=spausta300audff--p-au----151040


----------



## Richard Dale (27 November 2009)

kohge said:


> I am trying to find the past S&P for a sector/industrial. If possible for a specific range of dates....




Hi Kohge,

If you PM me I'd be happy to provide a sector's historical data for you.  We have data going back to 31 March 2000 (which was when they started the GICS sector classification for ASX indices).

There is also the old traditional "industrials" which goes back to 1992.

I can also provide the data in total return (i.e. dividends reinvested) form too.


----------

